# Dead Squirrel



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

So this morning I let the dogs outside; Virgil immediately starts his search for squirrels (as it has become his mission to make sure no squirrels come into the yard). One of the things he'll do is stare up into the trees and bark. I've told him time and time again that no squirrel is going to just jump out of the tree and into his big mouth so he might as well try a more stealthy approach.

Well, apparently I was wrong. Squirrels do just fall out of trees (well, baby squirrels at least) and as I went outside to call all the dogs back in he comes trotting over to me with his prize. I couldn't quite make out what it was, and as he sees me trying to get a closer look he repositions the dead thing in his mouth which makes me think he's going to gulp it down so I tell him to "DROP IT" to which he gives me this pathetic look and spits it out. A dead baby squirrel. I try to call him inside but he grabs it again as though he's going to just bring it in with him and I again tell him to "DROP IT" which he does and I grab his collar and walk him inside and hand him over to his daddy who I yell at to give him tons of cookies while I go investigate just what he had.

This is what was in his mouth (I'm putting a link here instead of the picture for those who don't want to see it): http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/flawlesserr/virgilsquirrel.jpg

So not a baby baby.. and I'm not sure he killed it (we have tons of cats that come into our yard)... but he had it for awhile because it's completely covered in Virgil drool 

I'm just happy he dropped it  This is the same dog that won't release a tennis ball even if the **** thing was on fire!!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

But, Mom! It's my new toy!

What a good doggie.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

aw let him have it --


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Not long ago, Abby chased a squirrel up a tree and it was so excited that it ran
up the trunk, out a branch and missed its jump to the next tree and fell on the
ground in front of Abby's nose. They were both so surprised that they just 
stared at each other for a second then up the tree he went again and Abby
just stood there and watched, dumbfounded. Then she looked at me like "WTF
just happened?!"


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> Not long ago, Abby chased a squirrel up a tree and it was so excited that it ran
> up the trunk, out a branch and missed its jump to the next tree and fell on the
> ground in front of Abby's nose. They were both so surprised that they just
> stared at each other for a second then up the tree he went again and Abby
> ...


The same EXACT thing happened to Mikko!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

So, it's all about the chase. Seems I've heard that expression before.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

It might have died from the fall?! Who knows.... Sometimes your half tempted to let them eat it......


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Off topic but I just have to say everytime I see you (e.rigby) on a thread, I start hearing the Beatles Eleanor Rigby!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Virgil says, "Don't you like my new toy Mom??? I like it!"

My dogs also think squirrels are toys....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

vomheinolf said:


> Virgil says, "Don't you like my new toy Mom??? I like it!"
> 
> My dogs also think squirrels are toys....


Great photo.
My previous dog used to catch squirrels and play with them like a cat.
She would disable them then bite them gently to make them squeak.
yikes


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

WarrantsWifey said:


> It might have died from the fall?! Who knows.... Sometimes your half tempted to let them eat it......


I had a baby squirrel about that size with less fur fall on top of my head! It did not die from the fall. LOL! 

There was a squirrel next in my shed. I thought it was an old bird's nest and decided to clean it out with a hoe. Well, it fell on my head and then on the ground and just squealed. It wouldn't stop so I covered it with some straw to keep the dogs away and keep it warm(ish). After a couple of hours it was gone.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My 2 females are squirrel chasers my male would rather chase a ball. If I ask Kiya "wheres the squirrel?" she starts looking up in the trees, she wants one sooo bad.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

My dogs killed their first squirrel this morning. For whatever reason poor squirrel didn't see dogs until one was right on top of it. I thought it was a clump of leaves until it started to run. Boo grabbed it first as I'm yelling leave it! She lets it go and Ellie is right there for her turn. I got them both to leave it but it was too late. I had to watch the poor thing die. I hope the neighbors didn't see me crying in the yard this morning.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The one thing that is good about the dogs getting older is the rabbits are safer. Lucky one night was coming on the deck after doing his good boys and there was a live full grown rabbit in his mouth .I yelled he dropped it it hopped and died.One day he was in the bedroom on a beautiful cool spring day. I looked at him, he looked quilty so i looked closer sure enough a full grown dead rabbit was under the bed. Lucky objected to my disposal w/ whines ,jumping and a howl.Daisy played w/ baby rabbits. We called the weeds by our fence the thicket of death because some dumb rabbit would make her nest there and the dogs would get them. Lucky ate,Daisy played w/ them to death,grooming batting and laying her head on them.. We have one tree so no squirrels and iIbring them in when I see groundhogs as they would loose if they met Ralph who appears to be on steroids .He's a 25lb.groundhog.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Virgil was a good boy to drop it. When Shasta found the dead baby bunny, I had to pry it out of her mouth. And good thinking not to let him have it, since you have no way of knowing why it died.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My German Shepherd Maddie plucked a live squirrel out of the water trough and crunched away on it before I could get it out of her mouth, I have squirrels that raid my bird houses, a few days ago I walked out my patio door and there were 2 squirrels stuffing their face with bird seed, they saw my two terrorist terriers flying out the door and they literally leaped to the ground running for their burrow, well , it wasn't pretty as all I saw was a blur of dirt, dogs, squirrel and bird seed flying into the air, the squirrel was a goner and he spit the bird seed out of his mouth while he was screeching, my little monsters are squirrel killers....


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

Boo almost had another squirrel this morning. I think our squirrels must be really stupid. This one was on the fence and instead of just jumping off he ran almost the length of the fence until he got to a tree and jumped..


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

There must have been a nest in one of the trees in my yard. I'm still not sure if Virgil found the squirrel dead, or if he killed it (which is why I didn't want him eating it -- I wasn't sure why it died or how long it'd been dead). 

This morning we had a pretty bad storm. The thunder was enough to make Virgil jump into bed with me and hide under the covers  well, when I let the dogs out it was Tara who discovered another baby squirrel (which I'm positive was dead before she ever got it) and she comes running to me with it in her mouth. She drops it when asked and I throw it over the fence away from the dogs. 

Guess it's just not a good week for baby squirrels. Since the picture isn't gory, I'll post it.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett dashes into the bushes under our bird feeder with her mouth wide open. She has caught a bird and a squirrell this way. I'm not sure who was more surprised. We have a black racer snake that she also loves to play with. He really doesn't like to play with Scarlett.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

My boy just caught the biggest squirrel I've ever seen. Can't say I'm surprised he has been at it all his life. I'm pretty excited but I know he is more excited haha. Should I be worried about any diseases? Here's a pic too.


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

my dog and i both enjoy catching squirells. (no bs lol) if ud like to share this hobby with him alls you need is a fishing pole (no hook), an acorn, and maybe some peanut butter to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My dogs would like me to buy them these toys:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

That squirrel go round thing would drive Virgil absolutely insane  Well, until he figured out just where to be when it launched  

I don't know what diseases squirrels carry, but my bf has eaten squirrel before (he says they have a natural spiciness to them)

That is one chunky squirrel (in the squirrel fishing video)!!! When I was in college a group of students would go squirrel fishing around campus  I think they even posted some of their videos to youtube.


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

where can i buy one of those!? lol. i dont need one of those. theres one good thing bout having an ADD dog. he'll chase butterflies all day! hes gotten quite good at playing with em to death.


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> I don't know what diseases squirrels carry, but my bf has eaten squirrel before (he says they have a natural spiciness to them)


i dk about spiciness but ive had squirrel. its pretty good until u lose ur apetite due to ur ******* grandparents fightin over who gets to eat the brains and smashin skulls open at the dinner table.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

tjzick said:


> i dk about spiciness but ive had squirrel. its pretty good until u lose ur apetite due to ur ******* grandparents fightin over who gets to eat the brains and smashin skulls open at the dinner table.


Hahahaha, I can understand where one might not feel hungry anymore at that dinner table  My bf hunts rabbits for the dogs, he's told me he could bring home some squirrels too but I have always declined that offer -- just doesn't seem like there's as much meat.


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

not that much meat. that means it doesnt hurt to try it cuz theres not that much meat to waste.


----------



## wolfman (Mar 24, 2011)

The funniest one with a squirrel that I saw was one day out by our pool a squirrel ran around it with Layla chasing it, but it jumped over the deep end.

Well, naturally Layla followed, but she couldn't jump as far as the squirrel naturally and made it about halfway over the pool.

So, here she was for a split second hanging in the air and she looked like something out of a Roadrunner cartoon, before falling into the pool. 

I was just killing myself laughing. :wild: I was also fortunate that I happened to be sitting there watching it at the exact moment.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

tjzick said:


> where can i buy one of those!? lol. i dont need one of those. theres one good thing bout having an ADD dog. he'll chase butterflies all day! hes gotten quite good at playing with em to death.


Here you go:

Yankee Flipper


Or, if you like, you could make your own Squirrel Catapult:






NOTE: The squirrel was NOT harmed in the making of that video!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

e.rigby said:


> I don't know what diseases squirrels carry, but my bf has eaten squirrel before (he says they have a natural spiciness to them)...


The only thing you have to worry about with the dogs eating the squirrels is that the dogs MIGHT get tapeworms from ingesting the *fleas *on the squirrel.


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> That squirrel go round thing would drive Virgil absolutely insane  Well, until he figured out just where to be when it launched
> 
> I don't know what diseases squirrels carry, but my bf has eaten squirrel before (he says they have a natural spiciness to them)
> 
> That is one chunky squirrel (in the squirrel fishing video)!!! When I was in college a group of students would go squirrel fishing around campus  I think they even posted some of their videos to youtube.





Lauri & The Gang said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Yankee Flipper
> 
> ...


 oh heck yes! i dont even care if the squirrel was harmed!!! that was frickken sweeet!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

That poor squirrel! I love squirrels, they used to come right up to my back patio door and wait there for me to feed them….until I got my dogs. Now they don't dare come around because the dogs go after them. One day they almost caught one and I started screaming-I am sure many of you would have laughed if you'd heard my panic over one of my little buddy's almost getting killed.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Ugh! I drove up one day and Maggie (Grandparents, Mastiff/Rhodesian mix) proudly walks up to my car and shows me through the window, her prize.....A squirrel. Head in her mouth and the rest of the body dangling freely. She was VERY proud. Eventually ate it. She also showed up with a tiny kitten one day.


----------

